# selling hay out state need some help



## jaerd55 (Mar 16, 2011)

The hay market in my area is just flooded with hay. for example on night in the paper i counted 12 ads with hay for sale . And i still have 90% of last years hay.should i go with a out state hay broker or i should try to find a private buyer that is out of state.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

What do you have for hay? I've been sold out since December, brokered in about 10 semi loads so far to SW IN. Only interested in big squares though.


----------



## jaerd55 (Mar 16, 2011)

800 bales of newly seeded orchard/timothy grass mix hay , small square bales


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

Jared : Just made a post in Chit- chat section about your situation. Check it out!! John


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Put your location in your profile.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Where are you at? We have an abundance of hay around here too after a better-than-perfect 2010 hay season in extreme north central Iowa. I have a lot of hay left but it will stay in the barn until prices are back up in the $4-$5 /bale range for alfalfa brome hay.


----------

